# 45/70...



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

New Henry 45/70. Can't wait to shoot this Grizzly gun!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a marlin 1895 and it's my favorite rifle to shoot. I've taken several whitetail and a 260 lb black bear. It was devastating to the bear on a quarter to shot.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

45 70 has been around 144 years and it's still going strong, great choice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I keep wanting to break down and buy a lever action, I really like the stainless and laminate stock ones I've seen. but I just can't pull the trigger because I have a barrel for my Thompson encore pro hunter. 

Have fun shooting that rifle. You gonna scope it?


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I plan on getting one. Missed a great sale at Fin late last year. Shot my buddy's and it wasn't too bad as far as recoil. Waiting on a sale--


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

In the bear stand last year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm really liking the Burris or Nikon for it. Going to get the DNZ mount too...


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I went with the 1.5-5 power because most of my shots will be 150 or less


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I've had a 95 Marlin for over 40yrs. The only reason I kept it was that it shot so well. I use to hunt
out of state every year, in Pa-WVA-Va for deer and Ontario every spring for bear. I took it along as
back up on a few trips but the only thing I have shot with it was a few deer. I had Lyman reciever
#66 sight on it all those years. Then I made big mistake, when Ohio announced rifle deer season
I got excited and put a new Burris 3x9 on it. Sighted in perfect, outstanding groups at 100 yds.
Then took it into the woods deer hunting, gun felt bulky- top heavy. Sights are back on mine, if
you want a scope, I would get the smallest tube I could get( length) and the lowest scope mounts
I could buy. My other Ohio deer rifles have 2x-23/4x-3x straight powers, all you need for woods
hunting. My other out of state deer guns have 4x on them. Have open country rifles with 6x on
them.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking at the LeverRevolution rounds Hornady is making.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Minnowhead said:


> Looking at the LeverRevolution rounds Hornady is making.


great bullet. I shoot those out of my cva 45-70 and they are tack drivers and put deer down pretty good too. I shot a doe at about 70yards last year out of a stand while she was standing in a huge thicket and right as i shot she turned quartering toward me and i let it rip. the bullet went in hitting one lung and through her and coming out the right back leg and she was down.

I will say get ready cause those rounds bite a little bit.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Buy what you want to, but a 45/70 is so overpowered for deer that buying the fancy gimmick
bullets or ammo is not necessary. Any 45 cal rifle bullet that is accurate in your rifle is more
than adiquate.
Think about this: the big game in Ohio was wiped out to extinction with Muzzel Loaders firing
a ball, most of which were 40cal or less. Also this was in the flint lock period. Percussion didn't
take over until about 1840, by that time game was pretty well gone- it got ate.
I use 300 JHPs for one reason, I can push them faster than anything else- with accuracy. If I
could do that with a cast lead bullet I would do it, any 45 cal hole will reduce a animals oil pressure
very fast.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Drm50 said:


> Buy what you want to, but a 45/70 is so overpowered for deer that buying the fancy gimmick
> bullets or ammo is not necessary. Any 45 cal rifle bullet that is accurate in your rifle is more
> than adiquate.
> Think about this: the big game in Ohio was wiped out to extinction with Muzzel Loaders firing
> ...


are you finding 300gr jhp in store? i haven't been able to find any so went with the leverevolutions cause everyone carries them.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

You maybe right, I haven't bought 45/70 ammo in years, I load my own. Until rifle season arrived
I shot cast bullets. I have 322gr HP, 365gr FN, 400Fn, 405gr RN- I used these in several old
45/70 & 45/90 rifles I have owned.
I bought 5 boxes of Hornady 300gr JHPs, just as a life time supply of deer ammo.(bullets) I have
nothing against Flex Tip, it's just not necessary$$. The Hornady Flex tip casings are shorter than
spec. for 45/70- to keep the OAL of cartridge short enough to go throw the actions of Lever guns.
At $40-$50 a box you can't afford much target shooting. Hand loads with a JHP or JSP will run
about $12 per 20, not counting brass. With cast bullet about $3 a box, if you make your own bullets.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I keep wanting to break down and buy a lever action, I really like the stainless and laminate stock ones I've seen. but I just can't pull the trigger because I have a barrel for my Thompson encore pro hunter.
> 
> Have fun shooting that rifle. You gonna scope it?


Shouldn't you kill something with the encore before you go buy another gun.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Shouldn't you kill something with the encore before you go buy another gun.


that switching barrel thing is getting old


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When this rifle season kicked off it caught us by surprise. Between me & Bro we had 60+ hi power
rifles. I lucked out and had the 95 Marlin. They were really gouging prices on legal Ohio Deer guns.
My brother had a T/C encore and we found a good deal online for a 375win barrel. He put a little
2x7 scope Millet, for a AR on it. It is a tack driver, he has got 3 deer with it. Since then I started 
gathering up Ohio deer guns. I had Marlin 375, shot very good but I didn't like it. Traded into a
Ruger#3, 375 it is very accurate, but the T/C Encore will shot right with them. He got a 45/70
barrel, it wasn't pleasant to shoot so he sold it. Personally I don't like them, but they do shoot
well. Bro now has a Wycliff 45/70 that out shoots my 95 Marlin for group, but goes 7 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

$34 a box at Cabelas. Can't wait to site this bad boy in!!


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 232904
> 
> $34 a box at Cabelas. Can't wait to site this bad boy in!!


did you scope it yet? if your shoots like mine get her on paper at 50 and hitting bull and don't waste money and just head for 100. not much drop but I think I might have a longer barrel. some don't like those rounds but when my cheapo cva touches 3 holes at 100yards I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

No scope yet. Gotta get the DMZ mount. Then I go scope shopping


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

don't overlook Nikon. I have a prostaff on my 44mag handi rifle and one on the 45-70. great scope for the money if on a budget it not I would have went leupold.  let us know how it shoots.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ohihunter2014 said:


> did you scope it yet? if your shoots like mine get her on paper at 50 and hitting bull and don't waste money and just head for 100. not much drop but I think I might have a longer barrel. some don't like those rounds but when my cheapo cva touches 3 holes at 100yards I'm ecstatic.


I'm not too sure how long of shots you will be taking. Let me tell you a story... I had mine sighted in at 100 myself, last gun season I had a doe run out of a thicket and stop 30 yards away between 2 trees, I could see her sholder so I shot, she turned and ran straight back to where she came out of, stopped at about 30 yards again, the sun was at her back and I aimed just behind the sholder and shot, off into the thicket she goes. I looked for blood and the deer for over an hour, there's no way I missed that deer.. No way.. I climb up into the stand and sit there for about 30 min, get back down and look some more.. No way I missed her. Finally I give up and climb back up. Still puzzled thinking I must of bumped the scope I pick out a knot on a tree just about where she went back into the thicket, I shoot and sure enough I hit about 10" directly above the knot... I never to into concideration the bullit was going to hit high that close. I'm sighted dead on at 50 yards now and will just hold high on longer shots. I was shooting the Hornady 325 grain too (I think they are 325).


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

ezbite said:


> I'm not too sure how long of shots you will be taking. Let me tell you a story... I had mine sighted in at 100 myself, last gun season I had a doe run out of a thicket and stop 30 yards away between 2 trees, I could see her sholder so I shot, she turned and ran straight back to where she came out of, stopped at about 30 yards again, the sun was at her back and I aimed just behind the sholder and shot, off into the thicket she goes. I looked for blood and the deer for over an hour, there's no way I missed that deer.. No way.. I climb up into the stand and sit there for about 30 min, get back down and look some more.. No way I missed her. Finally I give up and climb back up. Still puzzled thinking I must of bumped the scope I pick out a knot on a tree just about where she went back into the thicket, I shoot and sure enough I hit about 10" directly above the knot... I never to into concideration the bullit was going to hit high that close. I'm sighted dead on at 50 yards now and will just hold high on longer shots. I was shooting the Hornady 325 grain too (I think they are 325).


I'll have to check mine. It's pretty open where I hunt so always do 100 yards. I'm curious now so next range trip I'll check it out.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

That's the problem with low velocity guns, that's why I have my 45/70 shooting lightest accurate
bullet at highest vel. To compound the error when you are shooting at down hill or uphill angle
you will always hit high. The best way to sight in is pick a distance, I go 60yds to sight in 45/70
and get on a range and fimilarize where your rifle will shoot at bench to what you think is max
you will take a shot. Ohio hunters that are use to shooting HV Varmit guns, have to get on the
learning curve for LV stuff.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

I have the 1895 Marlin in 45/70. I mounted a Nikon pro staff 3x9x40 on the DNZ mount. I shoot Hornady lever revolution 325gr ammo. The gun is pretty darn accurate out to 200yds. I've taken several deer with it in Ohio since we've been able to use the straight wall cartridge rifles. Not one deer has even taken a step after being hit with this setup. Some guys call it overkill, I call it fun with massive stopping power!! The 2nd picture is a 6 shot 100yd group the first time I ever shot the gun. The 3rd picture is 200yds on the same day.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome info, thanks RobFyl


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Toadley Busting steel at 300 yds



Not suggesting anyone shooting deer at this range.


Ol” Toadley posted this on Youtube .






First thing I thought of was Minnowheads post .

I also shoot the Marlin 1895 but most of my ammo is my hand cast bullets 430Gr. or heaver.


----------



## Slojoe (Apr 9, 2017)

Minnowhead said:


> Looking at the LeverRevolution rounds Hornady is making.


I use them for bear and deer work great and when you find them on sale buy a couple of boxes you'll only use a few a year I'm shootin a guide gun since it came out and it seems to never go out of sight in.I shoot 3 ends to chk it and 1or 2 rounds hunting so a box will last a long time and there so much better than the regular stuff wth the 300 g rf n bullits


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I've had a 1895 for yrs. The only reason I kept it was it shot so well. I had no real use for it other
than a range toy. When younger I did a lot of out of state rifle hunting for deer, yearly bear hunt
in Canada, and occasional other big game hunts. I did take the 95 along on a couple trips as a
back up. I never "hunt" over bait so most of my hunting was done with HV rifles. In the deer woods
30/30 class guns. Anyway I had the Lyman 66 reciever sight on the 95. I was shooting hot loads
with 300JHPs. Sighted the gun at 100yds, then shot 200-300-400yds and marked the witness plate
on sight for these ranges. From the bench I had no trouble hitting steel IMSA Rams at 400yds. The
gun was probably capable of more, but I was out of sight adjustment to go for 500yds. That was
when I was in my 30s, 35+ years later and bifocals I don't think I could see 400yds.
This 95 was the only Ohio legal rifle I had when season was announced. Then I did a stupid thing.
Like a excited old lady took Lyman 66 off and replaced with 3x9 scope. Gun shoots fine, it will do
1" -1 1/2" all day long at 100yds. I hate the scope, after 1st season put a 2 3/4x on it, still didn't
like it, went back to Lyman 66/ Williams Twi lite aperature. My lookers are still good enought to
peel a deer in the woods with a sight.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

The one an only 95 that I now have.
















This now has a Skinner peep with the .125 aperture taken out -- Ghost Ring.

My all time favorite Marlin a pre WW2 1894 25-20. Spent many a summer day as a kid shooting Woodchucks with it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't have nice 25/20 Marlin, have had 3 in last 2 yrs. They were no bad on finish & function
but bores were terrible. I have a good Marlin 32/20 from about 1909, and really nice Win 25/20
from 1934. Top gun is 1895 Win and 3rd is Marlin 1897 carbine.


----------

